# Best Fishing Reel for the Money | New Product Review Video



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishing on a budget? Check out my latest fishing reel review video right here. 

http://youtu.be/DJPlLy84gu8


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Enjoyed the video. Thanks.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Capt. I work with a bunch of guys who get stationed here from all over the country. They ask me what setup they should buy to get into gulf coast fishing and I always pointed to the Penn Fierce. The Penn Fierce 4000 is the best combo to buy without over investing into a hobby your unsure of. If you decide to pursue inshore fishing you still have a quality setup that will last.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'll second that.*

Just before Christmas Penn had an internet sale. I bought 2 Penn Combos with Fierce reels and matching rods for my 2 youngest grandkids. (The rods were a little large for my taste.) I also bought a 3rd Fierce 3000 for me.

The reels were $29 and the combos were $39. This was a one day sale. 

I have a Fierce 2000 that has seen lots of service as well as a couple of Penn Sargus 2000's and 2 Sargus 4000's. 

Brant is dead right about the Fierce. 

On a still night you can hear a Shimano corrode.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

captken said:


> On a still night you can hear a Shimano corrode.


If so, then I would still choose a Shimano over a Penn. Throw lightweight artificials with a spool full of 10 lb braid on each reel for an afternoon and then make a comparison.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I used to own a 3000 size Fierce and put that thing through hell on water hahahaha bull red after bull red and even a 22lb ARS needless to say it died after a epic life... I agree for the money its a sweet reel that does the job.

but dont anyone talk bad about a Shimano now... Ill give credit where its due and there is no comparison when you hold a Strandic FK or CI4+ then pick up a Penn Clash / Battle
inshore finesse ( shimano ) inshore tanks ( penn ) 

best for the buck

didnt yall watch the video a Penn Fierce .... and Im a big Shimano fan


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> If so, then I would still choose a Shimano over a Penn. Throw lightweight artificials with a spool full of 10 lb braid on each reel for an afternoon and then make a comparison.


Careful there, logical/rational/sensible opinions aren't always welcome on this forum....


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I have a clash 2000 with 10# braid and it is bad ass!!! I think it def gives the ci4 a run! Btw 100% agree on the fierce









line too


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I wasn't speaking to the top 10% of fishermen that are knowledgeable anglers. I figured that was self explanatory. Here is where I am coming from... 90% of people that enjoy fishing don't even know what braided line is much less what reel to purchase. 90% of my clients can't cast 10 feet, but you better believe they can drop a live bait to the bottom and pull up big sheepshead and redfish while improperly grinding against the drag. A cheaper, but durable reel like the Penn Fierce is perfect for that. It's something that's affordable and not going to break. If you're new to fishing, a charter boat captain, or just someone looking for a solid price point reel then I'm speaking to you. If all you do is cast the flats with 10 pound braid then obviously you can find something smoother. I however haven't casted artificial lures for redfish in like 6 years. It's just not something I have a passion for or my clients have the skill to do.


----------

